# David Blunkett



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

What a tosser! [smiley=whip.gif]

There! That feels better already!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Careful, he might read the forum...

H[smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

or maybe he'd just turn a blind eye...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: Did you see the picture of the ex-girlfriend.God what did he see in her?
And the kid looks nothing like him.Does he know? :wink:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> or maybe he'd just turn a blind eye...


boom-boom-tshhh [smiley=drummer.gif]

Can one of the mods move this to the 'Jokes' forum?

H [smiley=idea2.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

Definitely a ladies man .


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

But this is perhaps more appropriate:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm getting almost as sick of this story as i am of the media.

They escalate these stories SO much.

I was watching Sky Sports News on and off on Sunday, and ALL they could talk about was Diouf's spitting incident.

Yes it's bad, and shouldn't be happening but cover the story and get over it, don't do several different interviews every day with the chairman, player involved, manager, FA spokesperson, tealady etc.

Cover the story and start on a new one :x


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps if he resigned, they wouldn't talk about it so much.

If I gave a first class railway ticket provided by my employer to my wife, I'd be sacked. How come it's different for him? And he's actually admitted to this as well!

He should resign and be done with it. He fucked up. Period.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Did anyone see the "Blunkett to fight for access to child" headlines the other day (Eve Standard)?

My what a delicious irony...Blunkett in a batman costume! :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

His defence is apparently that he was 'simply checking over the paperwork'! How the fuck can he do that? 'Yes, that _feels_ like you've completed it properly....'. :roll:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

He should go............No smoke without fire and all that :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Kimberley Fortier (Quinn) is quite an attractive woman.

I consider Blunkett's worst crime to be that he took a visually appealing woman when a munter would have done just as well.

Ok this woman clearly has problems in her marriage, but she could've had an affair with someone who would appreciate her aesthetic qualities.


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

StuarTT said:


> What a tosser! [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> There! That feels better already!


i agree resign . I have a bet that he will by the end of the week


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Kimberley Fortier (Quinn) is quite an attractive woman.
> 
> I consider Blunkett's worst crime to be that he took a visually appealing woman when a munter would have done just as well.
> 
> Ok this woman clearly has problems in her marriage, but she could've had an affair with someone who would appreciate her aesthetic qualities.


How do you know that blind people can't appreciate aesthetic qualities? Are you blind?

They have another sense called "touch" to do so.

People that are born blind have amazing developed other senses.

Please stop making referrals to the fact that this guy is blind. This has nothing to do with this and he has proved that he can be as capable as any of us or even better, even without sight. :x


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd have thought being blind was a bonus. He'd have to feel his way round.

Besides, I've not seen any pics of her looking anything other than ropey.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > Kimberley Fortier (Quinn) is quite an attractive woman.
> ...


Well...he can't see can he? So he can't see how visually attractive she is. Doesn't matter how good his sense of touch is, it ain't going to reveal the subtle flushes and changes in skin tones that go towards prettiness/beauty.

And I'm sorry but the fact that he is blind has everything to do with my (admittedly sarcastic) point about his selection of a pretty woman when an ugly one would do.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Carlos said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


Not only that, it was funny :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You forget that blind men don't understand colour textures and all this. He sees beauty at a different level with the touch.

And I am sure he can say if someone is beautiful or not as well as you can by looking at someone.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

IMO if you took Kylie Minogue (or any other beauty, whatever's your poison) and changed her skin pigmentation so it was mostly yellow with purple blotches, we wouldn't look twice at her.

Mr Blunkett, fortunately for him, wouldn't be able to notice.

Surely you can see that?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Of course extreme examples like this will not get noticed by somebody completely blind. I agree with this.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

According to the media , allegedly , he`ll shag anything:


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

And hes even released a dvd/video:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

He's now resigned!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> He's now resigned!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

When he is parachute jumping, how does Blunkett know he's about to hit the ground?

When the lead on the dog goes slack....... :lol:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Jesus - not the first time that I have heard breaking news on the forum first. About time as well.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

What a country we live in.....terrorists just waiting to cause mayhem and we force a Home Secretary to resign because he did a harmless favour for his girlfriend. Perhaps all the people calling for his resignation should ponder for a moment and consider whether they live a blameless existence. I personally have great respect for a person who has managed to overcome a horrible disability to rise up the ranks and who has given most of his life to the service of the public. Every day, he had to work late into the night to be able to ensure that he kept up with all the papers ministers are expected to read.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

teucer2000 said:


> What a country we live in.....terrorists just waiting to cause mayhem and we force a Home Secretary to resign because he did a harmless favour for his girlfriend. Perhaps all the people calling for his resignation should ponder for a moment and consider whether they live a blameless existence. I personally have great respect for a person who has managed to overcome a horrible disability to rise up the ranks and who has given most of his life to the service of the public. Every day, he had to work late into the night to be able to ensure that he kept up with all the papers ministers are expected to read.


Exactly.

Too many times our media has caused people grief in their private life.

How would they like it if every time they stepped out the house they were photographed or everything they did was scrutinised.

The media killed amongst other people Princess Diana, and has now forced a man - who was not only humiliated by his ex partner reporting everything to the press who were more than happy to listen - to quit.

I hope they get their come uppance.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

teucer2000 said:


> What a country we live in.....terrorists just waiting to cause mayhem and we force a Home Secretary to resign because he did a harmless favour for his girlfriend. Perhaps all the people calling for his resignation should ponder for a moment and consider whether they live a blameless existence. I personally have great respect for a person who has managed to overcome a horrible disability to rise up the ranks and who has given most of his life to the service of the public. Every day, he had to work late into the night to be able to ensure that he kept up with all the papers ministers are expected to read.


Did you mean to sound QUITE so patronising?

Disability aside, he's hardly managed to keep his nose clean...

Who is to say what is "harmless"? It is the job of the Home Secretary to run the internal affairs of the UK - not to speed up passport applications for his friends, family and paying supporters of the labour party.

It is no use saying "Awww, how cute, he only wanted to do his girlfriend a favour..." that didn't work for Profumo and won't work for Blunkett either.

Spending public money on ferrying your girlfriend around is dishonest and its MY tax money he is doing it with. Bad enough they government should take so much. Worse that they fritter it away on their mistresses...

Personally, I don't give a fuck whether the guy is blind, has 6 legs, or is purple in colour. He was in a position of trust and he abused it. It also made a god-awful job of covering up and lying about it, which just made things worse. Treat him the same as his non-blind colleagues, and force him to resign if he can't toe the line...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Besides, who said he's done a good job anyway? He is(was) after all in charge of our fantastic immigration policy/system and tackling crime, neither are records to be proud of. :x


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

> Who is to say what is "harmless"? It is the job of the Home Secretary to run the internal affairs of the UK - not to speed up passport applications for his friends, family and paying supporters of the labour party.


Strange...I seem to remember that the Tories rewarded people who gave them money by giving them honours.



> Spending public money on ferrying your girlfriend around is dishonest and its MY tax money he is doing it with. Bad enough they government should take so much. Worse that they fritter it away on their mistresses


She wasn't his mistress as he wasn't married and under parliamentary rules you are allowed to use travel passes for your partners, which given she was carrying his child, seems pretty reasonable.

I certainly didn't mean to seem patronising...but you can't tell be that being blind didn't make his job harder.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> teucer2000 said:
> 
> 
> > What a country we live in.....terrorists just waiting to cause mayhem and we force a Home Secretary to resign because he did a harmless favour for his girlfriend. Perhaps all the people calling for his resignation should ponder for a moment and consider whether they live a blameless existence. I personally have great respect for a person who has managed to overcome a horrible disability to rise up the ranks and who has given most of his life to the service of the public. Every day, he had to work late into the night to be able to ensure that he kept up with all the papers ministers are expected to read.
> ...


What a load of bullshit. Blunkett was dishonest - had he behaved as he did where I work, he would have been fired long ago. To behave like he did with taxpayers' money was outrageous. He abused his powers to ingratiate himself with someone else's wife.

Not only that, but you seem to think that Kimberley Quinn was the only one talking to the press??! Did you not see all the interviews with Blunkett where he weepingly talked about wanting access to "his son" etc etc.

Ironically, the media were very kind to Blunkett - he had friends in many of the right wing papers such as the Daily Mail - but his lack of discretion just became too much. To imply that he should be forgiven because of his blindness is unbelievably patronising to any disabled person.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

....and the media didn't force him to resign. The independent inquiry who found that he had indeed helped his lover's nanny gain a visa forced him to resign. He's been caught red-handed lying to the nation, so he has to go.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

raven said:


> Did you not see all the interviews with Blunkett where he weepingly talked about wanting access to "his son" etc etc.


I am pleased to say i didn't.

I'm not a fan of gossip - i leave that to the girlfriend, and took no interest in this case whatsoever.

I'm not a big follower of politics so wouldn't be able to tell you if he did a good job or not but the thing i was shocked at last night was that he'd lost his job over this.

As the papers put it this morning "The Man that loved too much" - this is ultimately what caused his downfall.

Lets hope we don't have to have those ridiculous id cards now.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > Did you not see all the interviews with Blunkett where he weepingly talked about wanting access to "his son" etc etc.
> ...


Regardless of the severity of the issue (free railcards and speeding up visa applications) his position became untenable the moment he started telling porkies about it.

Noone cares if he had an "affair" with a married woman, or is undergoing a custody battle (or access battle) for his son. Any fool can keep their private life at home and do a good job at work.

But in a position of absolute trust, he HAS to be whiter than white. Tony made this quite clear when he appointed the cabinet. NO MORE SLEAZE.

So - it doesn't really matter what caused it - that's what happens. Look at Boris... had an affair (which isn't punishable) then misled people about it with a foolish attempt to cover-up or deflect the rumours.

Blunkett will be back, eventually, if he was doing as good a job as Tony says he was.

As another posted has already stated, though, on the face of it his tenure hasn't achieved "greatness". We still have immigration problems and rising crime rates...


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: What a muppet he must of seen it coming :wink:


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> ....and the media didn't force him to resign. The independent inquiry who found that he had indeed helped his lover's nanny gain a visa forced him to resign. He's been caught red-handed lying to the nation, so he has to go.


Minister's have stayed in office for more wrong doing than this. Although this was the reason given I think it was his ill timed criticisms of his cabinet colleagues to his biography writer - who then moved forward the publication of such 'vital' information (isn't the world just full of sharks!) - that ultimately did for him. Both Blunkett and Blair realised there would be no support for him from within Labour circles and so he just had to 'fall on his own sword' before all his 'scorned' colleagues began to take chunks out of him.

BTW, Blunkett was part of the Labour opposition who mounted a persistent capaign against Tory sleaze to get them out of office ............. he who lives by the sword and all that!


----------

